

Ask HN: Examples of mobile web apps with good/clever UX? - eswat

Hey guys. I’m working with a team on a web app with a responsive-designed mobile component.<p>This is my first adventure with mobile design and I’m finding it hard to find good examples of UX for something more complicated than a brochure site. Right now I’m looking to iOS and Android apps like Airbnb’s and the processes behind them for guidance.<p>Any suggestions?
======
jambo
<http://pttrns.com/> & <http://mobile-patterns.com/> have screen captures of
top apps, grouped by pattern, like Activity Feed, Sign In, Empty Data Sets,
etc.

------
sunkan
Some of these are my favorite for good UI/UX design:

\-- Weave \-- path \-- Band of the Day (or any 955dreams.com apps) \-- Ness
\-- livingSocial \-- Batch \-- Hipster

Of course, the list is a bit subjective.

------
uptown
Start here: <http://www.lovelyui.com/inspiration>

